# Il DNA non è acqua minerale



## Garbonzia

Bonsoir tout le monde,
il me semble que cette phrase est une expression qui ne doit pas se traduire mot à mot. Le contexte est le suivant : une fille explique qu'elle est devenue danseuse, comme son arrière-grand-mère, sa grand-mère et sa mère. Elle dit donc : "Il DNA non è acqua minerale".
Peut-on traduire cela par "Les chiens ne font pas des chats" ?
merci !


----------



## EdenMartin

Je trouve que la vôtre est une bonne traduction. Vous avez trouvé une expression qui correspond très bien, Garbonzia.


----------



## lorenzos

Et "_le sang n'est pas de l'eau"_?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti.
Secondo me, significa che c'è continuità tra bisnonna, nonna, madre e la ragazza protagonista. In francese vedrei meglio una sentenza come "_Bon sang ne saurait mentir_". Significato : Bon sang ne saurait mentir : signification et origine de lexpression


----------



## Garbonzia

Merci pour vos réponses qui retranscrivent bien l'idée de la phrase, je pense. En revanche, le texte source est écrit dans un italien "oral", pas du tout littéraire. Il me semble que de toutes les propositions écrites ici, "Les chiens ne font pas des chats" correspond le mieux dans l'idée car c'est celle que j'ai toujours entendue. Les deux autres me semblent plus littéraires ou plus "anciennes".


----------



## matoupaschat

Jamais entendu ni lu "les chiens ne font pas des chats", mais je viens d'en trouver une référence sur le même site que je citais : Les chiens ne font pas des chats : signification et origine de lexpression. J'aurais dû chercher avant de vous répondre.


----------



## Garbonzia

Il n'y a pas de soucis ! Si en plus vous avez appris une expression tout en m'apportant votre aide, c'est parfait


----------

